# Behmor 1600 Plus Profiles



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

I've recently installed the "Plus" panel on my Behmor 1600. Has anyone any profiles they can suggest? I've seen a few US profiles, but I'm not sure how they apply to 230V.

Thanks,


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## philw (Jun 21, 2015)

WEJ said:


> Anyone?


I have the standard machine which I got years ago so I've no experience with any "Plus" features I'm afraid. I just found a profile which seemed to work for what I'm roasting and stuck with it.

The standard machine generally does suffer from not being designed for UK voltages, well I think that's why the the settings and timings are way out for UK use. So for example it may roast 400g in the US, but in the UK it'll not roast more than about 200g. Well mine won't anyway. That's no problem as that's about my perfect batch size.

Is there anyone supporting these in the UK these days? I think I had to order mine from the US directly.


----------



## WEJ (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I tend to roast 200g at time as well, 2nd crackin around 11.00 - 12 minutes. Don't know of anyone supporting in the uk, I bought the machine used, and the plus panel had to come from Australia.


----------

